# DXO Film Pack



## Bloosman (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi folks,

I recently used the above software in Lightroom 5 to give it a try.

Prefering Silver efex pro, I unistalled DXO but still find it in my "Edit in" menu in Lightroom...

DXO is no longer on my machine...how can I get rid of the entry...???

Confused...


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 23, 2014)

See if this post helps.
https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1025983?tstart=0


----------



## Bloosman (Oct 23, 2014)

Denis de Gannes said:


> See if this post helps.
> https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1025983?tstart=0



Splendid...just the trick...


----------

